# 50ml Trenbolone Acetate 100mg/ml



## powders101 (Oct 1, 2011)

Note: this conversion is not for the pellet form

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 50 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements:

    5 grams trenbolone
    43.75 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 2.5 ml 5% BA
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter


Procedure:

1    measure 5 grams of powder
2    place the powder in the vial
3    add BA to the vial
4    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
5    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
6    gently shake the vial.
7    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
8    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
9    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
10    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
11    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.


----------



## powders101 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Another Article -*

Trenbolone - 100ml

Note: this conversion is not for the pellet form

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 100 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements:

    10 grams trenbolone
    87.5 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 5 ml 5% BA
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter


Procedure:

1    measure 10 grams of powder
2    place the powder in the vial
3    add BA to the vial
4    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
5    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
6    gently shake the vial.
7    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
8    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
9    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
10    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
11    take the other syringe with 2ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.


----------

